
Give it five minutes (2012) - kundiis
https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3124-give-it-five-minutes
======
hoodoof
>>Whenever anyone said anything, I’d think of a way to disagree. I’d push back
hard if something didn’t fit my world-view.

Who'd have guessed it from 37 Signals (eye roll)?

The basic message of all communication from 37 Signals:

* here is an idea

* it's counter to common wisdom

* you're an idiot because you do it some other way

* we rock

Even this blog post now presents humility and lack of jerkish arrogant
behaviour as a new idea that you should consider for your own betterment. It's
a new discovery you know.

